# Do u guys know what this fish is?



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

Do u guys know what this fish is? and what does it eat? and is it normal for new fish not eating for few days?


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like a rasbora to me. Do you only have one? They are a schooling fish and are happiest with friends.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

I think is rasbora too.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

thats a Harlequin Rasbora. very pretty fish. get it a few play mates. like 7 more. will eat anything. make sure you keep your water clean.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I just wanted to stop back in and see if other folks agree that this is a rasbora. We have some and we really like them. They are good tank mates for our larger more "showpiece" fish and when fed a good diet (and when they are healthy and not stressed) they are really pretty and colorful! They don't seem to get picked on by my angels and they don't bother anybody.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep, it's a Harlequin Rasbora all right. They're great little dithers


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

i have some flakes and bloodworm. I am wondering whether they will eat bloodworm or not cuz they just look so so so tiny...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They will peck at bloodworms, but they're also fine on flake if you use both normal and a veggie-based one (occasionally). They have decent-sized mouths for their size.


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thx for the advices!! i actually got this fish for free because when the shop owner was trying get the fish that i have bought, he accidentally caught this tiny guy too, so he said i could have him for free. lol. However, the bad thing is my tank is already quite full, and will this litte guy live happily with other species? i know that my old fish don't bully this new little guy but i want to make sure that he can fit in


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

if you have other schooling fish he will pretty much join them. they can do well by them selves but its always preferred to keep these fish in groups of 6+


----------

